

Show HN: Kickass scrum diagram - zacharyb
http://www.axosoft.com/Downloads/Scrum_Diagram.pdf

======
thematt
Are you the author?

Awesome diagram and I'd love to use that for our projects at work, but would
probably get some pushback when management saw the "would make a good
dictator", "kicks ass", etc.

If you are, any chance you could make a version with more "professional"
descriptions?

~~~
hamidsh
Hi Matt. I'm the author. Thanks for the compliments on the scrum diagram. I
felt that a little humor would lighten up an otherwise dull subject.

But if the humor causes your management team to have an aneurysm, there are 2
things that you should do immediately:

1) Try printing out the diagram and hand it to the managers that would give
you pushback. I take a $20 bet that they will never read the questionable
comments to ever object about it. If I'm wrong, email me your address and I'll
send you a crisp $20 bill. :-)

2) After waiting a day to confirm my suspicions, bring the questionable
comments to their attention. If they do give you push back, it's time you find
another employer. This company is focused on the wrong things. My company is
always hiring: <http://www.axosoft.com/company/jobs>

~~~
gotrythis
Nice. Like your marketing. Going to blog about it.

------
gotrythis
Thanks for posting this, saved. The video it points to is also looking quite
kickass too.

<http://www.axosoft.com/ontime/videos/scrum>

~~~
gotrythis
It's all good advertising for www.axosoft.com, a scrum project management
tool.

